# guardian tactics help



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

iv never really like useing the guardians for one reason. i know their weapon platform helps out alot, but besides that their range is really bad. i was always afraid that they would charge me and tear them apart. can anyone give me clue how to better wield these little guys. thanks :victory:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

They can be given a Warlock with Conceal/Embolden and then placed on an objective with a Scatter Laser? Alternatively you could put a Farseer in the squad and use Guide and Doom to make them gruesome in the Shooting Phase. . .


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Guardians used to be the standard Eldar Troops choice, until the ability of the Dire Avenegers increased greatly in their latest Codex. As they're a reasonably cheap unit taking a Support Weapon and sitting them on an objective wouldn't be a bad idea. This enables them to destroy vehicles and tougher units from a range or eliminate swathes of infantry, depending on your choice of weaponry. Their Shuriken Catapults are great against units such as Conscripts and Boyz; able to wipe out chunks in the enemy lines and hassle them. However, they will need support as they will almost certainly be devastated in combat against any specialist unit, such as Assault Marines or Hormagaunts. Dark Reapers or Dire Avengers alongside an Exarch with a Diresword would be suitable as their improved weaponry makes this less likely to occur and also adds numbers to the assault.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish their guns and a little bit farther range. but thanks for all the help every one


----------

